# Copying files from Windows 98SE



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Is it possible to burn a CD with the updates from MSN for Win98 so that for reinstallation I don't need to take the trouble of down loading them again from the net.I have Nero and CD burner.How would I do it?Thanks.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thampiverghese
Yes it is possible but you will have to Download them for storage only in preferrably a special holding folder.
Here is the complete listing of downloads for Win98....
http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/corporate.asp?&SD=GN&LN=EN-US&gssnb=1

Here are the instructions for downloading for storage provided by Stu.....
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=812371#post812371

After you have downloaded and stored all the updates you wish to keep then setup Nero burning ROM and burn then to CD.

Let us know if that is what you were looking to do.

Dave


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes,
right.
This is something i must do too.
I'm running W98se and if (when) i have to re-install,
i will need the updates.

I understand some of them are Not recommended,
could anyone clarify this?

And i will check out that link from Davey about
downloading for storage.

Cheers, John


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

John
The link I provided pretty much breaks it down to Critical, Recommended, multimedia, ect. So you can download all if you wish and have them available on CD and only apply the ones you wish to incorporate.

Dave


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Avoid the Driver Updates unless you only using Microsoft Drivers for your Hardware. These drivers are not better then the one's from the manufacturer. Critical Updates are pretty much a must, Program updates are fairly optional - read through what each offers and see if they apply or if you want them.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks,
i am part way through the critical list,
done the first one ...

Will do some more later.
I'm copying them to a folder called 'up-dates'
i will probably burn them to CD when i've got them all.

At this rate, that will be a while.

John


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

John.....

Dial-up Eh!

You could always pay Microjunk for a personalized CD of all the updates!    

Dave


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, and its running at 32,000 bps today.
Just finished the second of the criticals.


----------



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Hi Dave,Thanks. I already downloaded the updates.My question was whether I can copy it from my hard drive to burner.Or if that is complicated is it possible to copy all windows files into a CD and use that for reinstallation in future insted of the original Windows SE CD.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm having trouble downloading "Security Update, May 19, 2000"
it keeps re-directing me to a "User Agreement"

Anyone else get that, or did it d/load ok for you ?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i cant be sure what is going on with this,
is it a user agreement?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Thampiverghese,

Your question is a little near the edge for such a politically
correct forum. Copying any or all of the windows files from a
Win98se original CD is something for which you are unlikely to
get a positive response.

However since Win98se has effectively been orphaned by its parent
company, and formal support will doubtless be withdrawn, it is
my opinion that anyone who wants to continue using it should
make their own arrangements as they see fit.

I dont think you could incorporate the patches into the operating
system, and then copy the resulting system on to a CD, and expect
it to re-install with the patches in place.

I think you would have to install Win98se from the original CD
and subsequently apply the patches. That would be how i intend
to approach that if, or should i say 'when' that situation arises.

What you could do i suppose, would be to use the same CD to hold
the Win98se installation and also a folder of the updates.

However, my knowledge of the internal workings of these systems
is very limited, but if the OS could be copied with the patches
in place, as an installation set-up, then i too would be most
interested.

Lets see what more knowledgeable people have to say.

Regards, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I think i will try to run one of those 'executables'
that have downloaded as a 'user agreement'.

If it is an update/patch then it may say so before installing,
i'll see ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes,
a little message came up to say
'this installs the update, do you want to continue?'
so i cut it off at that.

So i will continue downloading the rest,
i'm about half way through.

John


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thampiverghese

Unfortunately the updates already incorporated in your system cannot be retrieved independently for storage. As far as copying a complete updated windows setup that would have to be done using a utility such as Ghost. 

Dave


----------



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Thanx Dave.Your suggestion seems very logical.One day when I gather up sufficient nerve I will try copying the Win file and see what happens.
Thanx Dave.I knew it will involve ethics.But If I have the original CD and I use the burnt CD with updates only to reinstall my Win 98SE it should be perfectly legal?
I successfully updated May 19 Security update yesterday and didn't have any problems.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..during one of ms' revampings, they changed the options, [you don't get the old choice of install OR save to disk],
..but ms does have a tech article on their site on how to download and save the updates from the update page, [you use the catalog option],

..and yes, when you install some of ms' updates, a user agreement does pop up, [i don't recall which ones in particular], but it's not a big thing, just click 'accept', [not any other choice, is it?, 
],

..as for an update not being for your particular os model, that's not a biggie either, 
..it usually occurs when you've updated some part of the os and other parts get updated also, [such as installing ie6.x on w9.x, {which came WITHOUT 128 bit encryption}, but IS part of ie6.x,], 
..so if you click to install the update, it will tell you: a]isn't necessary, b]isn't meant for your particular os,

..actually, w98 isn't 'orphaned' until july, 2006, [check it out on ms' site!!], i will agree that w98se isn't FULLY supported though, they want you to move on to eXPerimental, ,

..if you're asking about 'slip-streaming' though, it isn't until you get to w2k pro that this becomes a viable option, ,

hope this helped,
have agood day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Many thanx Daniel.I am amazed how you get all this info.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Daniel,

Yes, you do seem well informed.
I've never heard of the 'catalog option' but i will look for it now!
Do you know if any of these updates will also re-set any of the
user settings, or re-instate any of the 'suspect' files like some
of the 'index' files ?

This is the first i have heard of slip-streaming,
i wasn't asking about it, but i am considering transferring my
affections to Win-2000-pro, so i would like to ask about it now.

What is it ? Do i need to worry about it ? will it work on dial-up ?
Is it another 'Passport' type of wonder option ?

Regards, John


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..you guys keep up with comments like that and it will make it awfully difficult for others around me, [my head swells easily],
..try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=323166

..with w98 you can use what i've compiled here because sometimes, , ms does just a bit of obfuscating[mispelled intentionaly],
Microsoft Knowledge Base Article - 323166

Im a network administrator. I see that the patch is available on Windows Update, but Id like to download it and install it on my users systems. Can I do this?

1. Go to the Windows Update web site.
2. In the left pane, under Other Options, select Personalize Windows Update.
3. Under Set Options for Windows Update, select the checkbox for Display the Link to Windows Update Catalog under See Also, then click Save Settings.
4. Go back to the Windows Update web site. 
5. In the left pane, under See Also, select Windows Update Catalog.
6. Select Find Updates for Microsoft Operating Systems.
7. Select the operating system and language of your choice.
8. Select Critical Updates and Service Packs.
9. Select all of the patches youd like to download, then click on Go to download basket to download them.

..and slip-streaming does none of those things, 
..what it does is what davey was referring to using ghost for,
..it does just what the name says, slips the updates/service packs into the stream, in other words, YOU do it on YOUR computer with your cd burner,

..let me look it up, [like i had to do the above article],

hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Daniel,

Well i thought i would try that method you outlined.
Unfortunately, the
'Personalise Windows Update'
is no longer available.

It seems to have been re-vamped.

The words are still there,
but the choice is non-responsive.

I will continue to copy them from the update site,
http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/corporate.asp?&SD=GN&LN=EN-US&gssnb=1

One at a time.
Ive got 18 so far.

But thanks for the thought, John


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

thamp.. and john,
..here we go without me getting to verbose:
http://www.google.com/search?num=50...off&q=slipstreaming+microsoft+updates&spell=1

..this is the tenth one down, and explains it very well, even for us hobbyers[is this a real word?],
http://www.subvers.com/articles/htm...XP Service Pack 1a and Create Bootable CD.htm

QUOTE:
What is it ? Do i need to worry about it ? will it work on dial-up ?
Is it another 'Passport' type of wonder option ?

..nothing to worry about, just makes life a bit simpler,

..and to answer another question that was sort of asked,
..legally, from ms itself, you may burn a copy of your disk to use for yourself, as a backup!,
..so for the w3.x and w9.x os', put it all TOGETHER: 
1]download the updates,
2]copy your ms disk,
3]if you've put the updates in a folder called UPDATES,copy that right along with #2,
..just an aside, if you label the updates folder with the date, when another update comes out, just burn that folder onto the disk with the rest, [then you know what order to install them as],
..personal opinion, it just makes it easy to keep track of everything, it's there on the disk,
..and the nice thing is, you only have to use your ms disk VERY occasionally, so, no scratching, etc.,

..and with w2k slipstreaming, you can integrate the updates/service packs right onto a disk in with the os, no updates folder to mess with!!,  ,

..it is really nice to be a PARTICIPANT in a LEARNING experience,
not to be replied to as, 'i don't need to know that, thats what i use tsg for!', [bad answer, to me anyway],

..so, thank you for the compliments about me, 
..but most of all, thank you for really wanting to know,

hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..john #21, 
..i just went there:
http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp

..you can't click on the buttons, they are links, your pointer should turn into a hand as you 'mouse-over' them, then make your choices,

..oh, just thought of something, wait just a moment when you first get there, if it's been awhile, you'll have to download and install v4.x updater script, then, click on the catalog link, etc.,

hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK,
ive done that.
Whats it done to my PC ?

I'll try it again now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well it worked for that,
i now have those options ...

What else has it done to my PC ? ...


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks for the procedure outline Daniel!

Scooted over to Windows update site and downloaded all the criticals\security update for WinME!

45MB worth!


One thing to ask though......

Would you create a new thread in Tips and Tricks explaining the procedure for download only of all Critical updates per OS!

The only change is add Click "Advanced Search Options" tab in your instructions after item "7" in your instructions.

Call your thread "Download for Storage Windows Updates"

Thanks
Dave


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

done the download of the updater script
(dunno what that may have done ...)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

selected personalise windows update.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..what do you mean, what's it done to your computer??,
..nothing i can think of harmfully, when you run hijack this again, it WILL show a BHO, [browser helper object]:

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37613.5974537037

..is this what you were referring to?, ,
..it may not be those words exactly, but close, you can right click on it and then click properties, and it'll pop open a window with it's properties, etc.,

hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

done the set options for windows update,
selected the checkbox for display the link to windows upate
catalog under see also,
clicked on save settings


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

FORTY FIVE MEGABYTES ???

oh well,
its gonna take me a while ...

I think Win95 originally shipped at about 25Mb,
forty five just for updates on 98 ....


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

WinME John!   

Broadband has its advantages...... 3 minutes.

Dave


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

got to 6,
and then 7,
couldn't see 8 select crirical updates and service packs,
chose search instead,

Ah, got it, now choose critical and service,
done...

somethings happening ... done,

right, i have i tiny little window that scrolls up and
down 59 items, i think i have to tick the ones i want
to download ...
having a look,
right i see its add or remove,
obviously it makes up a list to download.

My server wont let me get that lot in one go,
so i'll just pick a couple,
and see how it goes.

Right picked a couple, now to d/load ...

blimey, another AGREEMENT!!
and yes,
another agreement !!

Download started, update for explorer 6
dont remember asking for that ...
i havent got IE6 ...

oh well,
that window was so small maybe the 'add'
was for the one below ?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..reply to post #26
..uh, Davey, not to sure about all that,
..tell you what, whatever the formalities are, i give you my permission to edit, cut, copy, paste, rearrange, whatever is needed to be done to what i've posted here on the forums to make it presentable to be posted as you've asked, but you probably need to be the one to do that, ,
..that way it would be done the way it should be, ,

..i haven't even figured out all the buttons above where we post our replies!!! ,

..thank you VERY much, for the asking, for acknowledging it as my postings, and for thanking me for posting the information,

..if you chose to give me credit for my ramblings, then even more so, thank you again,

hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Good idea,
but i would suggest having a good look over the update page
first, so you know which ones you want.
That little scroll up and down window is very tight to make
choices.

Unless you have broadband or a very fast connection,
then you can just choose all of them.

But if you're on diall-up, you would have to do it in groups.

Thanks for the explanations, and the little guide to downloading
from the MS site.

I found it installed loads of folders for the two downloads
i asked for, but thats not a problem, its just odd.

Cheers, John


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Daniel
Will do! I will make sure your name is on it.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Daniel

Here you go.......

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=176492

Dave


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Nice job Davey and Daniel ... ,

I've finally got through the first part of the updates,
called 'Critical updates'

Except for the last two:
Security Update, September 7, 1999
Security Update, April 21, 1999

M-soft says "page may not exist"

I dunno how important they are, but they are on the critical list.
Any idea how to get them?
or if i should worry?
maybe they're covered by later updates?

If only i had a clue ... 

Cheers, John


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..thank you Davey, very much!!!, ,
..and hope it helps a lot of people, :up:,
..guess that's why we all hang out in places like this, huh?,


have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..john, post #38,
..here is an actual list of updates and what they were about that ms had posted on 06.15.03, [the day ACTIVE support for w98se ended],
..it's an awful long list/post, hope no-one gets to upset about the length,

MS UPDATES 06-14-03

Security Update 2, November 29, 1999
This update eliminates the "Legacy Credential Caching" vulnerability in Windows 98, and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-052. Download now to help prevent a malicious user from acquiring your network password. 
For more information about this vulnerability, Read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-052. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. Windows 98 Second Edition is not affected by this vulnerability. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
Save your work and close all open applications before attempting to uninstall this component. You will need to have your original Windows 98 CD available to uninstall this component. 
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 168115un.inf. 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note 16811un.inf is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files might be hidden. Follow these steps to display system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options is located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, click Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search. 
Important System files should be visible only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, click Do not show hidden or system files.

(CachedDomainPass_98G_3343) 168115US8.EXE

Security Update 1, November 29, 1999
This update eliminates two security vulnerabilities: 
1.	The "Spoofed Route Pointer" vulnerability. This vulnerability could allow a malicious user to obtain network or other information by performing source routing via your Windows 98 computer, even if source routing has been disabled. Installing this update will eliminate this vulnerability and provide additional control over source routing. 
For more information, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-038. (This site is in English.)
2.	The "Fragmented IGMP Packet" vulnerability. This vulnerability exists in TCP/IP stack implementations of Microsoft Windows 98. If fragmented or malformed, Internet Group Management Protocol (IGMP) data packets can cause a variety of problems in Windows 98, ranging from slowing system performance to system failure. 
For more information, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-034. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98 Second Edition. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 238453un.inf 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note 238453un.inf is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files might be hidden. Follow these steps to display system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options is located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, click Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search. 
Important System files should be visible only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, click Do not show hidden or system files.

(SpoofedRoute_98SE_3338) 238453US8_38.EXE

Security Update 1, November 29, 1999
This update eliminates two security vulnerabilities: 
1.	The "Spoofed Route Pointer" vulnerability. This vulnerability could allow a malicious user to obtain network or other information by performing source routing via your Windows 98 computer, even if source routing has been disabled. Installing this update will eliminate this vulnerability and provide additional control over source routing. 
For more information, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-038. (This site is in English.)
2.	The "Fragmented IGMP Packet" vulnerability. This vulnerability exists in TCP/IP stack implementations of Microsoft Windows 98. If fragmented or malformed, Internet Group Management Protocol (IGMP) data packets can cause a variety of problems in Windows 98, ranging from slowing system performance to system failure. 
For more information, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-034. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98 Second Edition. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 238453un.inf 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note 238453un.inf is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files might be hidden. Follow these steps to display system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options is located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, click Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search. 
Important System files should be visible only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, click Do not show hidden or system files.

(SpoofedRoute_98_Gold_3339) 238453US8_39.EXE

Security Update, September 7, 1999
This update eliminates a security vulnerability in the ActiveX controls, "scriptlet.typlib" and "eyedog," and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-032. Download now to help prevent a malicious user from taking unauthorized actions that include creating, deleting, or modifying files, on your computer.
For more information about this update, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-032. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
This update applies to Internet Explorer 5 or Internet Explorer 4.x on Windows 98, Windows 95, Windows NT 4.0, or Windows NT 4.0 DEC Alpha. 
Note Internet Explorer 3.x, and all versions of Internet Explorer for Windows 3.1, Windows NT 3.51, UNIX (Solaris), and Macintosh are not affected by this issue. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(scriptlet_3163) q240308_A.exe

Security Update, September 7, 1999
This update eliminates a security vulnerability in the ActiveX controls, "scriptlet.typlib" and "eyedog," and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-032. Download now to help prevent a malicious user from taking unauthorized actions that include creating, deleting, or modifying files, on your computer.
For more information about this update, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-032. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
This update applies to Internet Explorer 5 or Internet Explorer 4.x on Windows 98, Windows 95, Windows NT 4.0, or Windows NT 4.0 DEC Alpha. 
Note Internet Explorer 3.x, and all versions of Internet Explorer for Windows 3.1, Windows NT 3.51, UNIX (Solaris), and Macintosh are not affected by this issue. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(scriptlet_3163) q240308_B.exe

Storage Supplement Update
This update provides a Safe Removal utility that allows you to stop a Plug and Play storage device safely, prior to physically unplugging the device. This component also includes an update for 1394 drivers, which resolves issues related to the surprise removal of peripheral devices.
In some cases, the BIOS and Windows may not be communicating properly with the computer hardware during the shutdown process. This update configures Windows 98 Second Edition to ignore the presence of a Plug and Play BIOS and communicate directly with the hardware. 
For more information about this utility, please read Microsoft Knowledge Base (KB) Article Q238096. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
This update should only be applied to computers running Windows 98 Second Edition, if the following criteria is met: 
·	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files and Folders. 
·	Search for 1394bus.sys. (This may be a hidden file. See below for instructions about unhiding system files.) 
·	Install the update only if 1394bus.sys is present. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 242975UN.inf. 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note Both 1394bus.sys and 242975UN.inf are system files. If your search returns no results, the system files may be hidden. Follow these steps to unhide system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options may be located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, select Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search.
Important System files should be unhidden only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, select Do not show hidden or system files.

(QFE2944_Storage_Update_3364) 242975.EXE

Security Update, November 12, 1999
This update eliminates the "File Access URL" vulnerability in Windows 98, and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-049. Download now to prevent a malicious user or Web site operator from exploiting the vulnerability to run arbitrary code or cause your computer to crash. 
For more information, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-049. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 245729UN.INF 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note 245729UN.inf is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files may be hidden. Follow these steps to unhide system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options may be located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, select Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search.
Important System files should be unhidden only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, select Do not show hidden or system files.

(W98_FileAccess_3306) 245729US8.EXE

Security Update, March 17, 2000
This update adresses the "DOS Device in Path Name" security vulnerability in Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition, and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS00-017. Download now to help prevent a malicious user from causing your computer to crash by accessing a file or folder whose path contains certain reserved words. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS00-017 (This site is in English). 
System Requirements
This update applies to: 
·	Windows 98 
·	Windows 98 Second Edition 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 256015UN.INF. 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note 256015UN.INF is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files might be hidden. Follow these steps to display system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options is located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, click Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search. 
Important System files should be visible only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, click Do not show hidden or system files.

(WinSE_6467_98G_3594) 256015_94.EXE

Security Update, March 17, 2000
This update eliminates the "DOS Device in Path Name" security vulnerability found in Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition, and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS00-017. Download now to prevent a malicious user from causing your computer to crash by accessing a file or folder with a path that contains certain reserved words. 
For more information about this vulnerability, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS00-017. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete installation. 
How to uninstall
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 256015UN.inf. 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note 256015UN.inf is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files may be hidden. Follow these steps to unhide system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options may be located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, select Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search.
Important System files should be unhidden only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, select Do not show hidden or system files.

(WinSE_6467_98SE_3596) 256015_96.EXE

Security Update, May 19, 2000
This update resolves the "IP Fragment Reassembly" security vulnerability in Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition. Installing this update will minimize the negative effects that fragmented Internet Protocol (IP) datagrams could have on your computer's central processing unit (CPU). IP datagrams are a necessary part of network and Internet communication. If a continuous stream of fragmented IP datagrams with a particular malformation were sent to an affected computer, the computer could be made to devote most or all of its CPU availability to processing these fragments. The vulnerability does not allow a malicious user to compromise data on the computer or usurp administrative control over it. For more information on this update, read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS00-029. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
Note Please save your work and close all open programs before attempting to uninstall this component. You will need to have your original Windows 98 or Windows 98 Second Edition CD available to uninstall this component. 
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and then click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 259728UN.INF. 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
(q259728_98_3669) 259728.EXE

Windows IDE Hard Drive Cache Package
The Windows IDE Hard Drive Cache Package provides a workaround for computers running Windows 98 Second Edition with Integrated Drive Electronics (IDE) hard drives, large caches, and modern processors. IDE hard drives store data in a hardware cache (temporary memory) and write the data to the hard disk later. For these computers, data can be lost during the shutdown process because the amount of time that it takes for fast processors to shut down is so short that the hard disk may shut down before the data in the cache is written to the hard drive. This update introduces a two second delay in the shutdown process, which allows the hard drive's cache to write any data to the hard drive. Download now to delay your shutdown process slightly to prevent data loss.
Modern IDE hard drives typically store disk writes in a hardware cache (temporary memory) and write the data to the hard disk later. Write caching is a performance enhancement that is designed to increase overall write speeds.
During shutdown, data from the cache is written to the hard disk for storage until the computer is turned on again. During a typical shutdown process, any data written just before shutdown may still reside on the hard disk's hardware cache. Older processors typically execute the shutdown code slowly enough so that the hard disk's cache flushes the written data to the physical media before the machine loses power. As processors have increased in speed, the shutdown time has decreased to the point that data may still be in the hardware cache when a computer is turned off, and that data may be lost. This increased processor time, coupled with the increased size of hard drive caches, further increases the chance of data loss.
This is not a problem that is specific to Windows, or any given operating system, nor is it specific to any one brand of processor or hardware. It is an industry-wide issue that affects a variety of vendors. Microsoft offers this update until the industry can address the issue.
For more information about this update, please read the Microsoft Knowledge Base (KB) Article Q273017. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98 Second Edition. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(q25242_98SE_4239) 273017.exe

Windows Share Level Password Update
This update resolves the "Windows Share Level Password" vulnerability in Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition. If a computer that is linked to a network has File and Print Sharing enabled, and has at least one password-protected folder shared, it may be possible for a user on the network to gain unauthorized access to the folder. This vulnerability exists because of the way the password feature of share level access is implemented for Windows 98 computers. A malicious user can exploit this vulnerability and use a special client utility to gain access to a share without knowing the entire password, and may be able to retrieve, modify, or delete any file within that share. Download now to prevent unauthorized access to files that are shared over a network that uses share level security. 
Note A computer is only vulnerable if it has File and Print Sharing enabled, and has password-protection enabled for at least one shared folder. 
Windows 98 incorporates peer-to-peer networking capabilities that allow you to share files and folders on a network or within a workgroup. You must enable the File and Print Sharing service and change the properties of a folder in order to create a folder share, and make the folder accessible to others on the network. Share level security requires users on a network to enter a password to gain access to a shared folder.
For more information about this vulnerability, please read Microsoft Knowledge Base (KB) Article Q273991. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and then click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 273991UN.INF. 
3.	When the file is displayed, right-click on the file and click Install. 
Note 273991UN.INF is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files may be hidden. Follow these steps to unhide system files: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options may be located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, select Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search.
Important System files should be unhidden only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 3, above. For step 4, select Do not show hidden or system files.

(q273991_98_4316) 273991.EXE

Security Update, March 7, 2002
This update resolves the "Unchecked Buffer in Windows Shell Could Lead to Code Execution" security vulnerability in Windows 98, and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS02-014. Download now to prevent a malicious user from running programs on your computer.
The vulnerability results because of an unchecked buffer (a temporary storage area of limited capacity) in the Windows User Environment. An attacker could exploit this vulnerability, and run programs as if he or she were the user. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS02-014. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(Q313829_W98_5285) q313829.exe

Q320920: Security Update
This update, the "26 June 2002 Cumulative Patch for Windows Media Player," resolves several vulnerabilities in Windows Media Player 6.4. Download now to prevent a malicious user from running code of his or her choice on your computer. This item has been updated since it was released in June, 2002. Microsoft recommends that you install this item, even if you installed it when it was first released. 
For more information about this issue, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows Media Player 6.4 with: 
·	Windows Millennium Edition (Windows Me) 
·	Windows 2000 
·	Windows 98 
·	Windows NT® 4.0 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(Q320920_WMP_6_4_5455) wm320920_64.exe

Q323172: Security Update
This update resolves the "Flaw in Digital Certificate Enrollment Component Allows Certificate Deletion" security vulnerability in Windows 98. Download now to stop a Web site or HTML e-mail from deleting digital certificates on your computer and preventing you from using the services they are associated with. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site may be in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
Note Save all your work and close all applications before attempting to uninstall this component. You must have your original Windows 98 or Windows 98 Second Edition CD available to uninstall this component. 
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 323172un.inf 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
Note 323172un.inf is a system file. If your search returns no results, the system files might be hidden. To display system files, follow these steps: 
1.	Click Start, point to Programs, and then click Windows Explorer. 
2.	Click Tools, and then click Folder Options (in some versions of Windows, Folder Options is located under View). 
3.	Click the View tab. 
4.	Under Hidden files, select Show all files. 
5.	Make sure that Hide file extensions for known file types is not selected. 
6.	Click Apply, and then click OK. 
7.	Click Search Now to restart your search. 
Important System files should be visible only temporarily. To hide the system files after receiving your search results, follow steps 1 through 
3, above. For step 4, select Do not show hidden or system files.

(Q323172_W98_5526) 323172_98.EXE

Q323255: Security Update
This update resolves the "Unchecked buffer in HTML Help can lead to Code Execution" security vulnerability in Windows 98. Download now to prevent a malicious user from running an unauthorized program on your computer. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(Q323255_Win98_5489) 323255_W98.EXE

Q329048: Security Update
This update resolves the "Unchecked Buffer in File Decompression Functions" security vulnerability in Windows 98. Download now to prevent a specially malformed file from causing unauthorized code to run on your computer. 
For more information about this issue, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
This update cannot be removed after installation.

(WQ329048_98_5766) 329048.EXE

Q329115: Security Update
This update resolves the "Certificate Validation Flaw Could Enable Identity Spoofing" vulnerability in Windows 98. Download now to prevent an attacker from attempting identity spoofing using certificates. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site may be in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition. 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
How to uninstall
Note Save all your work and close all applications before attempting to uninstall this component. You must have your original Windows 98 or Windows 98 Second Edition CD available to uninstall this component. 
1.	Click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders. 
2.	Search for 328145un.inf 
3.	Once this file is displayed, right-click on the file and choose Install. 
(Q329115_W98_5640) 329115_W98.EXE

..well, i reckon it'll have to be in two pieces, here's the first half anyway,
..what can i say?
hope this helps,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..and here is the second half,

Q329414: Security Update (MDAC 2.1)
This security update applies to a component of Windows known as the Microsoft Data Access Component (MDAC). Please install now to protect your Windows-based computer. For more information, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin at http://www.microsoft.com/security. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site may be in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to MDAC 2.1. 
How to use
You must restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
This update cannot be removed after installation.

(Q329414_MDAC_2_1_5798) q329414_mdacall_21_x86.exe

Q329414: Security Update (MDAC 2.5)
This security update applies to a component of Windows known as the Microsoft Data Access Component (MDAC). Please install now to protect your Windows-based computer. For more information, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin at http://www.microsoft.com/security. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site may be in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to MDAC 2.5. 
How to use
You must restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
This update cannot be removed after installation.

(Q329414_MDAC_2_5_5799) q329414_mdacall_25_x86.exe

Q329414: Security Update (MDAC 2.6)
This security update applies to a component of Windows known as the Microsoft Data Access Component (MDAC). Please install now to protect your Windows-based computer. For more information, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin at http://www.microsoft.com/security. 
For more information about this vulnerability, read the associated Microsoft Security Bulletin. (This site may be in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to MDAC 2.6. 
How to use
You must restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
This update cannot be removed after installation.

(Q329414_MDAC_2_6_5800) q329414_mdacall_26_x86.exe

HTML Help Update to Limit Functionality When It Is Invoked with the window.showHelp( ) Method
The information in this article applies to: 
·	Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
·	Microsoft Windows XP Tablet PC Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server 
·	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional 
·	Microsoft Windows 2000 Server 
·	Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 
·	Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0 Terminal Server Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows NT Workstation 4.0 
·	Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition
SYMPTOMS
Either of the following symptoms may occur when you use Microsoft Internet Explorer to open or use a Web page that calls the window.showHelp script method to open a Uniform Resource Locator (URL) in an HTML Help window: 
·	The URL that is specified by the window.showHelp method does not appear in the HTML Help window after you install the February 2003 Cumulative Patch for Internet Explorer (MS03-004). 
·	If you have not installed the February 2003 Cumulative Patch for Internet Explorer (MS03-004), an attacker may be able to host a Web page that calls the window.showHelp method to open an URL in another domain in the HTML Help window. This may permit the attacker access the data that the Web site of that URL contains.
With the window.showHelp method, you can also open an HTML Help (.chm) file that contains a shortcut. A shortcut is a command that the HTML Help ActiveX control supports. The command opens a program file from the Help topic. If you have not installed the February 2003 Cumulative Patch for Internet Explorer (MS03-004), and other vulnerabilities exist that permit an attacker to have write access to the data that is in the HTML Help topic window, the attacker might use the shortcut command to run code in the user's security context. For additional information about the February 2003 Cumulative Patch for Internet Explorer, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
810847 MS03-004: February, 2003, Cumulative Patch for Internet Explorer 
RESOLUTION
Windows 2000 Service Pack Information
To resolve this problem, obtain the latest service pack for Microsoft Windows 2000. For additional information, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
260910 How to Obtain the Latest Windows 2000 Service Pack 
Hotfix Information
To resolve this problem, install Critical Update 811630. To download and install this update, visit the following Microsoft Windows Update Web site: 
http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com
Administrators can download this update from the Microsoft Download Center or from the Windows Update Catalog to deploy to multiple computers. If you want to obtain this update to install later on one or more computers, search for this article ID number by using the Advanced Search Options feature in the Windows Update Catalog. For additional information about how to download updates from the Windows Update Catalog, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
323166 HOW TO: Download Windows Updates and Drivers from the Windows Update Catalog 
Note: The Windows NT 4.0 update is not available from the Windows Update Catalog. To download the Windows NT 4.0 update to install later on one or more than one computer, use the Microsoft Download Center.

To download this update from the Microsoft Download Center, visit the following Microsoft Web sites. 
Windows 2000 Advanced Server, Windows 2000 Server, Windows 2000 Professional
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...59-aba6-4824-90df-43a5be073cd9&DisplayLang=en
Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition
http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/WUCritical/q811630/default.asp

Note You do not have to restart your computer after you apply this update.

For additional information about how to download Microsoft Support files, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
119591 How to Obtain Microsoft Support Files from Online Services 
Microsoft scanned this file for viruses. Microsoft used the most current virus-detection software that was available on the date that the file was posted. The file is stored on security-enhanced servers that help to prevent any unauthorized changes to the file. 
File Information
The English version of this fix has the file attributes (or later) that are listed in the following table. The dates and times for these files are listed in coordinated universal time (UTC). When you view the file information, it is converted to local time. To find the difference between UTC and local time, use the Time Zone tab in the Date and Time tool in Control Panel. 
Windows 2000
Date Time Version Size File name
----------------------------------------------------------------------
26-Nov-2002 19:23 5.2.3644.0 10,752 %Windir%\Hh.exe 
31-Dec-2002 17:27 5.2.3735.1 516,200 %Windir%\System32\Hhctrl.ocx 
31-Dec-2002 17:29 5.2.3644.0 37,888 %Windir%\System32\Hhsetup.dll
31-Dec-2002 17:29 5.2.3644.0 143,872 %Windir%\System32\Itircl.dll 
31-Dec-2002 17:29 5.2.3644.0 122,368 %Windir%\System32\Itss.dll
Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition
Date Time Version Size File name
--------------------------------------------------------------------
10-Jun-2002 17:56 5.2.3644.0 10,752 %Windir%\Hh.exe 
16-Dec-2002 18:10 5.2.3735.0 516,192 %Windir%\System\Hhctrl.ocx 
20-May-2002 16:09 5.2.3635.0 88,064 Hhctrlui.dll 
10-Jun-2002 17:56 5.2.3644.0 37,888 %Windir%\System\Hhsetup.dll
10-Jun-2002 17:56 5.2.3644.0 143,872 %Windir%\System\Itircl.dll 
10-Jun-2002 17:56 5.2.3644.0 122,368 %Windir%\System\Itss.dll 
STATUS
Microsoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products that are listed at the beginning of this article. This problem was first corrected in Windows 2000 Service Pack 4. 
MORE INFORMATION
HTML Help now supports a command that is named HH_SAFE_DISPLAY_TOPIC for its HTMLHELP interface. This command can be used to limit some HTML Help functionality. For information about a corresponding showHelp method that calls the HTMLHELP interface with this new command, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
810847 MS03-004: February, 2003, Cumulative Patch for Internet Explorer 
HH_SAFE_DISPLAY_TOPIC is defined as an unsigned integer with the value of (0x20).

When the updates that are described in this article and in Microsoft Knowledge Base article 810847 are installed, the following functionality is limited in the HTML Help window when window.showHelp or the HTMLHELP interface is called with the HH_SAFE_DISPLAY_TOPIC command: 
·	All HTML Help shortcut commands are disabled for the current process. 
·	The URL parameter must use one of the following supported protocols to succeed: http:, https:, file:, ftp:, ms-its:, or mkMSITStore:.
Last Reviewed:	5/30/2003
Keywords:	KbSECBulletin KbSECVulnerability kbSecurity kbQFE KB811630

(811630_W98_5928) 811630USA8.EXE

Security Update, April 2, 2001
This update resolves the "Erroneous VeriSign-Issued Digital Certificates Pose Spoofing Hazard" security vulnerability, and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS01-017. Download now to prevent an unauthorized user from running code on your computer by digitally signing programs as "Microsoft Corporation." 
VeriSign, Inc. issued two VeriSign digital certificates to an individual who fraudulently claimed to be a Microsoft employee; this allows the individual to sign programs, ActiveX® controls, Office macros, and other executable content as originating from "Microsoft Corporation." This update prevents the two erroneously signed certificates from being accepted as valid. 
For more information about this update, read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS01-017. (This site is in English.) 
System Requirements
This update applies to: 
·	Versions of Windows no earlier than Windows 95. 
·	Versions of Internet Explorer no earlier than 4.01 Service Pack 2. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(Q293818_cert_fix_4500) crlupd.exe

DirectX Media Runtime Update for DirectAnimation
Microsoft DirectX® Media Runtime Update upgrades computers that are running versions of DirectX Media 6.0 or later the latest available Microsoft DirectAnimation® and Microsoft DirectX Transform files. 
DirectX Media is the media layer of the Windows multimedia system. DirectX Media provides multimedia playback and capture support, media integration and animation for the Web and desktop, and image transformations. 
Note This update applies only to versions of DirectX Media no earlier than version 6.0. 
To learn more about DirectX Media 6.0, please visit the Microsoft DirectX Web site. (This site is in English.)
For information about the DirectX Diagnostic Tool, please see the Microsoft Knowledge Base (KB) article 190900. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
·	Versions of DirectX Media no earlier than version 6.0. 
·	Approximately 2 MB free disk space. 
·	Minimum 486 processor with 16 MB memory required; 90 MHz Pentium processor or higher recommended. 
·	Latest version of DirectX and DirectX-supported video card and driver recommended. 
·	Playback of sound requires a sound card and speakers. 
·	Windows 95. 
·	Windows 98. 
How to use

Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(dxmediapatch_537) dxm6ptch.exe

Microsoft Internet Explorer High Encryption Pack
Help maximize your security with 128-bit encryption. The Microsoft Internet Explorer High Encryption Pack gives you the highest level of protection available whenever you use credit cards or make other financial or confidential transactions over the Internet. 
Note The Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 High Encryption Pack is eligible for export from the U.S. to all customers worldwide, except to U.S. embargoed destinations. Information on exporting Microsoft products is available at www.microsoft.com/exporting/ (This site is in English). Other countries may exercise separate jurisdiction over the import, export or use of encryption products. Users who download this product should observe any local regulations that may apply to the distribution or use of encryption products. 
System Requirements
This update applies to Internet Explorer 5.01 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(IE5_01_128bit_3445) ie501dom.exe

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS03-008 
Flaw in Windows Script Engine Could Allow Code Execution (814078)
Originally posted: March 19, 2003 
Updated: March 21, 2003 
Summary
Who should read this bulletin: Customers using Microsoft® Windows®. 
Impact of vulnerability: Run Code of Attackers Choice 
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical 
Recommendation: Customers should install the patch immediately. 
End User Bulletin: An end user version of this bulletin is available at: http://www.microsoft.com/security/security_bulletins/ms03-008.asp. 
Affected Software: 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows Me 
·	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 
·	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows 2000 
·	Microsoft Windows XP 
Technical details
Windows 98	Critical
Windows 98 Second Edition	Critical
Windows Me	Critical
Windows NT 4.0	Critical
Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition	Critical
Windows 2000	Critical
Windows XP	Critical
Frequently asked questions 
Patch availability
Download locations for this patch 
The patches for all Windows systems are available via Windows Update. In addition, these patches are also available for download to allow the patches to be manually installed. 
·	Windows 98 and Windows 98 SE: 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/WUCritical/q814078/default.asp 
·	Windows 2000: 
http://microsoft.com/downloads/deta...D4-B4D6-49D5-8C58-199BDC731B64&displaylang=en

Additional information about this patch
Other information: 
Support: 
·	Knowledge Base Article 814078 discusses this issue. Knowledge Base articles can be found on the Microsoft Online Support web site. 
·	Technical support is available from Microsoft Product Support Services. There is no charge for support calls associated with security patches. 
Security Resources: The Microsoft TechNet Security Web Site provides additional information about security in Microsoft products. 
Disclaimer: 
The information provided in the Microsoft Knowledge Base is provided "as is" without warranty of any kind. Microsoft disclaims all warranties, either express or implied, including the warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose. In no event shall Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers be liable for any damages whatsoever including direct, indirect, incidental, consequential, loss of business profits or special damages, even if Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers have been advised of the possibility of such damages. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of liability for consequential or incidental damages so the foregoing limitation may not apply. 
Revisions: 
·	V1.0 (March 19, 2003): Bulletin Created. 
·	V1.1 (March 21, 2003): Corrected patch verification instructions in the Additional Information section. 
·	V1.2 (May 12, 2003): Updated file version information in the Additional Information section. 
(Jscript_98_NT4_5998) js51men.exe

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS03-008 
Flaw in Windows Script Engine Could Allow Code Execution (814078)
Originally posted: March 19, 2003 
Updated: March 21, 2003 
Summary
Who should read this bulletin: Customers using Microsoft® Windows®. 
Impact of vulnerability: Run Code of Attackers Choice 
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical 
Recommendation: Customers should install the patch immediately. 
End User Bulletin: An end user version of this bulletin is available at: http://www.microsoft.com/security/security_bulletins/ms03-008.asp. 
Affected Software: 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows Me 
·	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 
·	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows 2000 
·	Microsoft Windows XP 
Technical details
Windows 98	Critical
Windows 98 Second Edition	Critical
Windows Me	Critical
Windows NT 4.0	Critical
Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition	Critical
Windows 2000	Critical
Windows XP	Critical
Frequently asked questions 
Patch availability
Download locations for this patch 
The patches for all Windows systems are available via Windows Update. In addition, these patches are also available for download to allow the patches to be manually installed. 
·	Windows 98 and Windows 98 SE: 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/WUCritical/q814078/default.asp 
·	Windows 2000: 
http://microsoft.com/downloads/deta...D4-B4D6-49D5-8C58-199BDC731B64&displaylang=en

Additional information about this patch
Other information: 
Support: 
·	Knowledge Base Article 814078 discusses this issue. Knowledge Base articles can be found on the Microsoft Online Support web site. 
·	Technical support is available from Microsoft Product Support Services. There is no charge for support calls associated with security patches. 
Security Resources: The Microsoft TechNet Security Web Site provides additional information about security in Microsoft products. 
Disclaimer: 
The information provided in the Microsoft Knowledge Base is provided "as is" without warranty of any kind. Microsoft disclaims all warranties, either express or implied, including the warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose. In no event shall Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers be liable for any damages whatsoever including direct, indirect, incidental, consequential, loss of business profits or special damages, even if Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers have been advised of the possibility of such damages. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of liability for consequential or incidental damages so the foregoing limitation may not apply. 
Revisions: 
·	V1.0 (March 19, 2003): Bulletin Created. 
·	V1.1 (March 21, 2003): Corrected patch verification instructions in the Additional Information section. 
·	V1.2 (May 12, 2003): Updated file version information in the Additional Information section. 
(Jscript_98_ME_NT4_55_6000) js55men.exe

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS03-008	
Flaw in Windows Script Engine Could Allow Code Execution (814078)
Originally posted: March 19, 2003 
Updated: March 21, 2003 
Summary
Who should read this bulletin: Customers using Microsoft® Windows®. 
Impact of vulnerability: Run Code of Attackers Choice 
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical 
Recommendation: Customers should install the patch immediately. 
End User Bulletin: An end user version of this bulletin is available at: http://www.microsoft.com/security/security_bulletins/ms03-008.asp. 
Affected Software: 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows Me 
·	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 
·	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition 
·	Microsoft Windows 2000 
·	Microsoft Windows XP 
Technical details
Windows 98	Critical
Windows 98 Second Edition	Critical
Windows Me	Critical
Windows NT 4.0	Critical
Windows NT 4.0 Terminal Server Edition	Critical
Windows 2000	Critical
Windows XP	Critical
Frequently asked questions 
Patch availability
Download locations for this patch 
The patches for all Windows systems are available via Windows Update. In addition, these patches are also available for download to allow the patches to be manually installed. 
·	Windows 98 and Windows 98 SE: 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/WUCritical/q814078/default.asp 
·	Windows 2000: 
http://microsoft.com/downloads/deta...D4-B4D6-49D5-8C58-199BDC731B64&displaylang=en 
Additional information about this patch
Other information: 
Support: 
·	Knowledge Base Article 814078 discusses this issue. Knowledge Base articles can be found on the Microsoft Online Support web site. 
·	Technical support is available from Microsoft Product Support Services. There is no charge for support calls associated with security patches. 
Security Resources: The Microsoft TechNet Security Web Site provides additional information about security in Microsoft products. 
Disclaimer: 
The information provided in the Microsoft Knowledge Base is provided "as is" without warranty of any kind. Microsoft disclaims all warranties, either express or implied, including the warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose. In no event shall Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers be liable for any damages whatsoever including direct, indirect, incidental, consequential, loss of business profits or special damages, even if Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers have been advised of the possibility of such damages. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of liability for consequential or incidental damages so the foregoing limitation may not apply. 
Revisions: 
·	V1.0 (March 19, 2003): Bulletin Created. 
·	V1.1 (March 21, 2003): Corrected patch verification instructions in the Additional Information section. 
·	V1.2 (May 12, 2003): Updated file version information in the Additional Information section.

(Jscript_98_ME_NT4_56_6002) js56men.exe

Active Accessibility Update 1.2	
This update fixes several compatibility issues with programs and clients that use Active Accessibility. Install this upgrade so accessibility aids such as screen readers, voice-input utilities, and Microsoft® Magnifier perform better with a wider range of applications.
Note You need this update only if you are experiencing difficulties with an accessibility aid, Microsoft Magnifier, or Internet Explorer 4.01. 
System Requirements
This update applies to Windows 98. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after downloading this item. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(accessibility_224) (This is a .CAB file) msaa12.CAB

Agent 2.0
Microsoft Agent enables you to interact with three-dimensional, moving, talking characters on Web sites and in some Windows-based programs. These characters can guide, teach, and entertain. Imagine a robot on the computer screen that guides you through a Web site, or that teaches kids new math skills. Agent can do these things and more. 
System Requirements
This update applies to: 
·	Windows 98 
·	Windows 95 
·	Windows NT® 4.0 
How to use
Restart your computer to complete the installation. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(agent2_95) msagent.exe

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS03-011 
Flaw in Microsoft VM Could Enable System Compromise (816093)
Originally posted: April 09, 2003 
Updated: April 14, 2003 
Summary
Who should read this bulletin: Customers using Microsoft® Windows®. 
Impact of vulnerability: Allow attacker to execute code of his or her choice. 
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical 
Recommendation: Customers should install build 3810 or later of the Microsoft VM, as discussed below 
End User Bulletin: An end user version of this bulletin is available at: http://www.microsoft.com/security/security_bulletins/ms03-011.asp 
Affected Software: 
·	Versions of the Microsoft virtual machine (Microsoft VM) are identified by build numbers, which can be determined using the JVIEW tool as discussed in the FAQ. All builds of the Microsoft VM up to and including build 5.0.3809 are affected by these vulnerabilities. 
The Microsoft virtual machine (Microsoft VM) enables Java programs to run on Windows platforms. The Microsoft VM is included in most versions of Windows and Internet Explorer. The vulnerability discussed here affects all customers who have the Microsoft VM. 
If youre using any of the following versions of Windows, you definitely have the Microsoft VM installed: 
·	Microsoft Windows 95 
·	Microsoft Windows 98 and 98SE 
·	Microsoft Windows Millennium 
·	Microsoft Windows NT 4.0, beginning with Service Pack 1 
·	Microsoft Windows 2000 
·	Microsoft Windows XP 
The Microsoft VM also shipped as part of several versions of Internet Explorer and other products. If youre in doubt about whether you have it installed, do the following: 
1.	Select Start, then Run. 
2.	Open a command box, as follows: 
o	If you are running Windows 98 or Windows Millennium, type command (without the quotes), then hit the enter key. 
o	If you are running Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000, or Windows XP, type cmd (without the quotes), then hit the enter key. 
§	In the resulting command box, type Jview (without the quotes). If a program runs, you have the Microsoft VM installed. If you receive an error saying that no program by that name exists, you dont. 
Microsoft VM build 3810 is a new release of the Microsoft VM.

Heres how to determine the build number youre using: 
1.	Select Start, then Run. 
2.	On Windows 95, 98, or Me, type command (without the quotes). On Windows NT 4.0, 2000, or XP, type cmd (again, without the quotes). Hit the enter key. 
3.	In the result command box, type Jview (without the quotes) and hit the enter key. 
4.	In the topmost line of the resulting listing, you should see a version number of the form x.yy.zzzz. The final four digits are the version number.

Use the table below to determine the right action. 
If the version number is. . .	You should. . .
3809 or less	Apply Microsoft VM build 3810. (Available from Windows Update). 
3810 or higher	Do nothing. Youre using a version thats already protected against these vulnerabilities.
Patch availability
Download locations for this patch Download locations for this patch 
·	The patch is available to update existing Microsoft VMs via the Windows Update web site. 
·	For Windows 2000 Service Packs 2 & 3 only, the patch is also available at: 
o	All except Japanese NEC 
o	NEC Japanese 
Note: A version of the patch that can be downloaded and deployed throughout a network is available. Information on obtaining it is available in the FAQ. 
Additional information about this patch
Other information: 
Support: 
·	Microsoft Knowledge Base article 816093 discusses this issue and will be available approximately 24 hours after the release of this bulletin. Knowledge Base articles can be found on the Microsoft Online Support web site. 
·	Technical support is available from Microsoft Product Support Services. There is no charge for support calls associated with security patches. 
Security Resources: The Microsoft TechNet Security Web Site provides additional information about security in Microsoft products. 
Disclaimer: 
The information provided in the Microsoft Knowledge Base is provided "as is" without warranty of any kind. Microsoft disclaims all warranties, either express or implied, including the warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose. In no event shall Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers be liable for any damages whatsoever including direct, indirect, incidental, consequential, loss of business profits or special damages, even if Microsoft Corporation or its suppliers have been advised of the possibility of such damages. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of liability for consequential or incidental damages so the foregoing limitation may not apply. 
Revisions: 
·	V1.0 (April 09, 2003): Bulletin Created. 
·	V1.1 (April 14, 2003): Corrected Windows NT 4.0 Service Pack requirements 
(Q816093_VM3810_Ver1) msjavawu.exe

Windows 2000 Security Patch: Security Update for Microsoft Virtual Machine (Microsoft VM
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000
·	Windows 2000 Professional 
·	Windows 2000 Server 
·	Windows 2000 Advanced Server
File Name: Q816093_W2K_SP4_X86_EN.exe
Download Size: 2368 KB
Date Published:	4/9/2003
Version: 816093

Root Certificates Update
This item updates the list root certificates on your computer to the latest list that is accepted by Microsoft as part of the Microsoft Root Certificate Program. Adding additional root certificates to your computer enables a greater range of secure Web browsing, secure e-mail, and secure code delivery applications to work seamlessly. This update includes root certificates from Verisign, Thawte, and Post.Trust in Ireland. 
System Requirements:
This update applies to the following operating systems: 
·	Windows 95 with Internet Explorer 5.0 
·	Windows 98 with Internet Explorer 5.0 
·	Windows 98 Second Edition 
·	Windows Millennium Edition 
·	Windows NT® 4.0 running Service Pack 6a 
·	Windows 2000 running Service Pack 2 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this update. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(rootsupd_4702) rootsupd.exe

..what can i say?
hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Daniel,

I looked through that list you posted,
but the two dates i was worried about aren't there.

Security Update, September 7, 1999 
109 KB | 1 Min @ 28.8 | Posted 7 Sep 99 
Update for Security Vulnerabilities in "Scriptlet.typlib"
and "Eyedog" ActiveX Controls. This update eliminates the
"scriptlet.typlib/eyedog" security vulnerability. Without
this update, these ActiveX controls can be maliciously
used to perform unauthorized actions on a user's computer. 

Security Update, April 21, 1999 
Info & Privacy Update. This update eliminates a vulnerability
in DHTML Edit control, an ActiveX control, which is
distributed with Internet Explorer 5 and that can be
downloaded for use in Internet Explorer 4.0. The
vulnerability could allow someone to read information
that you have loaded into the control, and it also could
allow files with known names to be copied from
your local hard drive. 

I would appreciate your opinion on how dangerous you
think these two problems might be.

Regards, John


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..john, the list i posted was as i said, what ms had posted as all the necessary updates to a clean install of w98se on 06.15.03,
..[which was what i did, a clean install and did the update from the start menu to ms on 06.15.03 because of what had been posted to the site of support becoming less than full],
..at this point, i couldn't say which updates have superceded which,
..some of the updates that ms has posted on it's general downloads site are there for a multitude of reasons, 
..believe it or not, there are those still using ie4.x, [which came with w9.x], and want nothing to do with ie5.0, or ie5.5, or ie6.0, so some would be for a situation such as this, 
..some people use net meeting, others have no use for it, some have a need for the zero administrators kit, [zak98], and so on, 
..that was why ms preferred people to update through the update portal rather than just the general download site,

..kind of like me with eXPerimental, at this point in time, i have absolutely no use for it, [just my personal feelings, not saying that there is anything actually wrong with the os], 
..i like w98se-lite, w98se-gold, and w2k-pro w/sp3,

..what can i say, just an opinionated ol' cuss!!!,

hope this helped,
have a good day, 
daniel_b23804


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, i have a laptop on which i run 95b,
at 75 Megacycles its too slow to live with running 98se.
I run IE4 on this machine because it runs at a reasonable
speed. The later browsers from M/S are very bloated in
my opinion, and need a fast machine to run acceptably.

I am sort of looking at Opera for this machine, and/or
Mozilla but i havent tried them out yet.

IE4 does have its drawbacks, there are some sites that
are written in what seems to be highly proprietary code,
sometimes colours come out wrong, and so on.
But mostly its alright.

As to the shortfalls that those last two update/patches were
aimed at, "Scriptlet.typlib" and "Eyedog", i have no idea what
those are at all, other than something to do with 'ActiveX', i
think i have set some of my Active X to 'Ask for permission'
before running, and its never requested to run yet.

The other one, _The vulnerability could allow someone to
read information that you have loaded into the control, and
it also could allow files with known names to be copied from
your local hard drive._

Well big deal,
ive never loaded information into the control,
i dont even know what the control is,
and if someone tried to copy files from my hard drive, then
surely ZA would alert me to the transfer of information ?

Maybe i could stop worrying about those two updates.
You didn't say if you thought they were worth pursuing or
not.

And what is Win98se-lite and Win98se-gold ... ?
I am thinking of installing Win2000 pro,
but what is w/sp3 and will i need it ?

And just out of interest, where's Mid-Atlantic?
are you on a boat ... ?

Regards, John


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..john,
..really felt bad about that 'super post', knew people would skim through it, but i had no choice, it was not on any site on the net, was just my own copying from ms documents, so couldn't do a link, but anyway, 
..and actually, before ANY download, you need to do the 'read-me part to see IF it applies to YOUR os, [and how it's modified, the parts you're using], [see my post right above yours, #43],

..anyway, to answer,
..first half of that 'super post', fourth and fifth items down, 
QUOTE:
Security Update, September 7, 1999
This update eliminates a security vulnerability in the ActiveX controls, "scriptlet.typlib" and "eyedog," and is discussed in Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-032. Download now to help prevent a malicious user from taking unauthorized actions that include creating, deleting, or modifying files, on your computer.
For more information about this update, please read Microsoft Security Bulletin MS99-032. (This site is in English.)
System Requirements
This update applies to Internet Explorer 5 or Internet Explorer 4.x on Windows 98, Windows 95, Windows NT 4.0, or Windows NT 4.0 DEC Alpha. 
Note Internet Explorer 3.x, and all versions of Internet Explorer for Windows 3.1, Windows NT 3.51, UNIX (Solaris), and Macintosh are not affected by this issue. 
How to use
You don't need to do anything after installing this item. 
How to uninstall
Uninstall is not available.

(scriptlet_3163) q240308_B.exe 
September 7, 1999 q240308_B.exe

..try this:
http://search.microsoft.com/search/results.aspx?st=b&na=80&qu=Q240308&View=en-us

..[you commented about the folders, well, i took them out of the folders, so there wouldn't be so much junk when i burned them],
..i did download two different q240308, [when i decompiled them they were different, that was why i renamed them _A and _B],
..as for the importance of pursuing them, see above,

..as for someone getting into our computers, my dad used to say, 'locks only keep honest people out, if someone wants in bad enough...', [don't most of our homes have windows?, and isn't there a stick or rock lyin' about somewhere close???],
..i'm not saying i leave the keys in the car or my doors open, but we can't get to paranoid either, 
..i think we need worry more about these damn 'script-kiddies', [viruses, trojans, and the like], besides, there is no 'secure computer', i keep a lot of personal info on a pc, and it will NEVER be on the 'net, [but what did i just say about windows and rocks?, so if someone wanted it bad enough...],
..as to w98se-lite, well, here i am giving up my secret cache, seriously, you may be interested in something like this, i use it for a different reason than slowness of system, 
..my reason is, on my surfin' unit, [it boots in something like 9 seconds!!!], i don't need but just a total bare system, not a bunch of themes, screen savers, etc., can do a complete wipe AND restore, [because of bugs, viruses, junk, whatever], in less than 10 minutes if need be, and be back on line !!!,
..check it out:
http://www.litepc.com/

..w98se-gold was a special edition ms offered at one time with a whole lot of extras incorporated that i happened to be in a position to have it offered to me,
..w2k-pro w/sp3 just means that in my case i've slip-streamed the service packs in and i'm up to service pack 3 now, 
..and yes you will need sp1, sp2, and sp3, some would even say sp4, but there i beg to differ, there's to many bugs there yet for my taste!!!,

..and your last question, yes,

hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

So you're afloat ...

I found there are two downloads in 3rd Mar 2000
high and low encryption I downloaded both.

Your mention of using a skeleton version of W98se
just for browser surfing is very interesting.

I would think however that the fast loading times
are probably more down to you having a faster 
processor than leaving out some of the 'bloat'.

Actually, i have often wondered if it would be possible
to run a browser from a CD, rather like a computer
game, only loading internet pages to hard disk,
not the OS at all.
That would require no time to load.

And yes, i have too much personal stuff on my PC too.
I should partition it off, just in case someone gets to it,
not that i care too much about secrets, but sometimes
your files can get wiped off by intruders. That would
annoy me, ive put a lot of work into some of it.

My PC is only 300 Megacycles, considered fast when i got
it, now considered 'adequate' by most, and barely that!!
HD is only ten Gbytes, again considered large when i got
it, now 150 gig drives can be bought for 35 dollars!
about £18 roughly at a guess.

If i spent that money now, i would have about 1.5 Ghz and
about 300 gigs and maybe 500Mb ram, although i think 98se
has a problem with excess ram, maybe 300 is enough.

I have been trying Mozilla a bit, and i do think its a
little faster than IE5, i may put a copy on to my 75 Mhz
laptop, and see how it goes.

Ive also been trying Opera, but i havent got very far
with that yet.

The main reason that i haven't tried Win 2000 pro yet is
cos i was told it would run very slowly on my 300 Mhz PC
as its intended for faster machines.
What do you think?
Would it be that slow?

I like the idea of a protected processor, i am told
that 2000 is very very stable, and wont crash.

Cheers, and thanks for the tips on updates,
Regards, John


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..john,
..check:
<http://www.computerhope.com/os.htm>
<http://www.computerhope.com/win3x.htm>
<http://www.computerhope.com/win95.htm>
<http://www.computerhope.com/win98.htm>
<http://www.computerhope.com/winme.htm>
<http://www.computerhope.com/winnt.htm>
<http://www.computerhope.com/win2000.htm>
<http://www.computerhope.com/winxp.htm>
..and their recommendations would be the absolute bottom line that that os could run on,

..yes you could run w2k, and yes it would be slow, 
..w2k is kind of like driving a truck, hauls more, does more, but is 'ponderus', compared to a maserati, [w95 os1, the 16 bit version],

QUOTE:
i am told that 2000 is very very stable, and wont crash.

..my only answer to that is, don't you believe it!, 
..any system CAN crash, it depends upon how close to the edge you push them, [how they're maintained, used, how many users, etc., similar to an automobile, oil changes, a 16 year old or a 56 year old driver],

..thanks, and you're very welcome, glad i was able to help some, 
..and as i said in an earlier post, thank you for wanting to learn,

..and yes, i do have a fast system, you might read through my sig file, maybe give you some ideas on modifying your setup,[i don't post it on every post, but i do enjoy it],

..[and right now, maybe we better end this, just about the next thing to being a 'chat' but not a 'tech chat'],

..hopefully, you guys problem is solved, and any who followed along was helped,

w/enlight en-8902 w/[email protected] w/[email protected] w/[email protected] w/[email protected], 
epox D3VA w/[email protected] w/2.0GB kingston SDRAM, 
w/trios w/98SE-Lite & 98SE-Gold & W2K-Pro triple/single-booting,
R.A.I.D. 0+1 w/[email protected]@7200,
ati 4xAGP rage fury pro vi-vo w/dual sony E500,
sb live! x-gamer w/klipsch pro-media 5.1,
netgear RT314 w/3com 8portTPO,
dual V.92/V.44 external,
3com 3c905c 10/100,
acer 50x cd-rom, 
acer cd-rw.................(means more, just tired of typing)
(yeah, i'm BRAGGIN'!!!!!!!)

hope this helped,
have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..hello thampiverghese, 
..was just checking out older threads i had posted in,
..didn't see this one as resolved, 
..was your problem solved?,
..if it was, it's not necessary, but it is nice to post a reply acknowledging that,
..it's good to know because there are many others reading/following the thread,
..some even with a similar problem,
..some just seeking the knowledge so if they ever have a similar problem,
..the threads also get archived and there are those who do search them for an answer without just jumping in and posting,
..and then there are us ego-maniacs who just want to know, WHAT solved your problem???,

..if your problem wasn't resolved, then PLEASE post back; there are many very knowledgeable people here on the forums who truly enjoy helping others by sharing that knowledge,
..it might even have been that your post just didn't get read by the one who had the answer, don't give up!, post back!!!,

..so if you would,

..thanks,

have a good day,
daniel_b23804


----------



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Hi, I am terribly sorry about not having posted the follow up.I thought I would go with GHOST which appeared a lot simpler.I bought a Norton ghost from Ebay for 10 bucks.Then my computer crashed repeatedly inspite of clean reinstals.I reasearched the TSG and finally solved the problem without having to post a question.This is a wonderful site.The knowledge base already in it is vast.I have solved a lot of problems by just search.I read most of the threads almost every day just for the knowledge and it is fun.
I haven't gotten the system stable enough to try the Ghost.As soon as I get it right I will post back.Thanks.You all are wonderful and knowledgeable.This is a great site.I have never called for formal tech help since I started with TSG about a year ago.I have passed on info about this site to a lot of my friends.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Windows 98 live on 

Microsoft has extended paid support on Windows 98 until June of 2006.

http://news.google.com/news?q=micro...ws+98&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=nn


----------

